# Rescape! Critique Please



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

If anyone is interested, here is a list of plants used. 
The tank is about a month old so it's all still growing in. 

Blyxa
S.Repens
Flame Moss
Subwassertang
DHG
Fissiden


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the scape, it's very lively, natural, and green. Maybe add some light red plants? Such as Rotala.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks!! Sounds like a great idea, I do like rotala wallichii a lot.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that looks great.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice, the scape makes good use of the tank height. The staurogyne staircase on the left really draws the eye into the vertical space. The right side becomes more plain in comparison though


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Dennis, yea the right side looks pretty boring in the photo. It's DHG that I thought would make a cool upward climbing carpet. I am going to give it some more time to grow in before I tear it down.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I think it is beautiful. I really like the S. repens coming down the mountain


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Why would you tear anything down? Nothing in nature is uniform. The right being shorter and more sloped gives it more character and makes it look more natural. If anything it makes the tank look better.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Poor choice of words. I'm not going to tear down the slope or rock layout I do like the way it turned out. I just might replant the right side down the road. I am not sure I like how the DHG is looking. It needs some more time to grow in though before I decide.


----------



## MrG (Jul 29, 2013)

Nor am I an expert but that looks really nice! I actually think your first tank executed simplicity really well as well!


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

I am no expert that's for sure, I am constantly learning new things when it comes to this hobby. I think it's why I enjoy it so much. I wish people would comment more this post has had a lot of views but not too many comments. Thanks everyone for the feedback I appreciate it. 

I currently have flame moss, fissiden and round pelia growing on rocks. I want to add one more type. 
Any recommendations for other plants to try attaching to the larger stones?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice layout. Pleasing to the eye with the center/sand being the P.O.F Very ADA like. Im sure you already know this, but its going to be a lot of work keeping it like that. Those rocks look like they could be overgrown quickly.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Took some better photos of the right side of the tank today. As well as some random shrimp photos. Enjoy

I agree GDP I def will need to keep up with pruning. The DHG is basically a weed. The S.repens took off as well. 

Shrimp Eating BBA


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

oooh, I really like that flame moss....I might have to try that out sometime.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

mini hydrocotlye would look nice


----------



## gmoses (Sep 22, 2012)

my two cents. i would like the rock on the left to be higher and cut down some of teh green to add the affect...


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

It is beautiful, and your plants look healthy and gorgeous. The only suggestion I have is merely personal preference, but here goes. 

From the pictures, it looks like your sand path goes basically straight back and ends at the rear tank wall. You can see the intersection of the bottom of the tank and the back wall. This interferes with creating depth in your scape, and "flattens" the perspective. If the path curved so it looks like it is going behind one of the outcroppings, it would really open up the scape. It also lends a bit of mystery and additional interest. Then, if you plant so that you can't see that rear intersection, the whole thing looks endless. 

Like I said, that is my personal preference. You did a fantastic job, and I would love to check out any build progress pictures you have.


----------



## MrG (Jul 29, 2013)

VJM said:


> It is beautiful, and your plants look healthy and gorgeous. The only suggestion I have is merely personal preference, but here goes.
> 
> From the pictures, it looks like your sand path goes basically straight back and ends at the rear tank wall. You can see the intersection of the bottom of the tank and the back wall. This interferes with creating depth in your scape, and "flattens" the perspective. If the path curved so it looks like it is going behind one of the outcroppings, it would really open up the scape. It also lends a bit of mystery and additional interest. Then, if you plant so that you can't see that rear intersection, the whole thing looks endless.
> 
> Like I said, that is my personal preference. You did a fantastic job, and I would love to check out any build progress pictures you have.


That's an interesting perspective. Nice idea!
Maybe if you don't want to re-scape so much to wind the sand path around, you could add a darker mid ground plant to the background of the sand path there. The darker and mid plant may translate as the shadow/silhouette of a forest in the distance.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

When I initially was planning the layout I was trying to achieve depth in such a narrow tank(a foot deep), which is why I chose to do a U style setup. The path is another great way to add depth but I struggled and felt limited because of the tanks width. 

I did a small re scape yesterday trying to bend the path a bit more. I added some Blyxa down at the bottom to block some of the path's view to the back of tank. I also took gmoses advice and tried to raise up the rock on the left, it did all sink down a bit from my initial scape. Aquasoil once wet really can just flatten out and roll down any slope you create. It's really not easy making it stay put, there is egg crate underneath each mound to hold the weight of the rocks. It worked for the most part but still a lot of soil rolled down the mountains to the front of the tank.

Pics to come.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting idea! Even with the re scape I just did I still see the back of the tank so this might work. 



MrG said:


> That's an interesting perspective. Nice idea!
> Maybe if you don't want to re-scape so much to wind the sand path around, you could add a darker mid ground plant to the background of the sand path there. The darker and mid plant may translate as the shadow/silhouette of a forest in the distance.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Rescale looks a million bajillion times better! Nice job


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I was looking at some of Jason Baliban's stuff today, and one of his tanks reminds me of yours. The second picture from the top shows a similar issue. Maybe just wait for it to fill in a bit more? It's This one: 
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquarium_3rdRockGenesis.aspx


----------



## NoGo (Jun 17, 2013)

It looks really nice by itself! The pathway seems a bit too wide though for fish, perfect for human. 

I'm curious as how to plant the S. repens up the mountain? How does the substrate hold it uphill?


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

VJM said:


> I was looking at some of Jason Baliban's stuff today, and one of his tanks reminds me of yours. The second picture from the top shows a similar issue. Maybe just wait for it to fill in a bit more? It's This one:
> http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquarium_3rdRockGenesis.aspx



Wow what a change in his tank, the path is almost completely hidden now. Seems he has a lot of stem plants growing wild across that path. 

My current plants are mostly foreground types. I created more bend in the rock path and found today that if I add more rocks at the back wall of the tank it makes the bend more dramatic. Tomorrow I am going to plant some riccia onto some of the path stones to make them look a bit more natural.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

NoGo said:


> It looks really nice by itself! The pathway seems a bit too wide though for fish, perfect for human.
> 
> I'm curious as how to plant the S. repens up the mountain? How does the substrate hold it uphill?


I used egg crate to build up the mounds. It's a good way to support the rocks and also hold in the aquasoil. I just planted the repens as normal on the hill. The plants are holding it all together. It's definitely a more fragile scape. I have to be extra carful when doing water changes not to blow all to pieces with a heavy current.


----------



## Pwilliamson222 (Aug 7, 2013)

Love it! Looks amazing!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love your aquascape!!


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are some newer pics. I changed the path a bit, added rocks at the back to make it curve more. I raised the large rock on the left side and angled it back a bit making more room for the repens and also a cool little cave for the shrimp. I also unburied a large rock from the bottom left, it's huge. A lot of aquasoil came down the mountain after settling, it's really tough getting this stuff to stay put on a steep slope.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

This looks great! Let it grow in a bunch, and I bet it is a total knockout. Excellent job on the slope.


----------



## NoGo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice! What kind of stone is it? Is it heavy? I like the elevation but I worry if the stone falls, it might kill the fish if it is too heavy.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

It's Ryuoh stone from ADA. It won't fall and hurt the shrimp it's all stable. I built up the foundation with stacks of egg crate. The rocks are fully supported it's the mounds of aquasoil surrounding the egg crate that can slide down the hill. Aquasoil once wet becomes pretty buoyant and not all that easy to work with. 

If you look at the photos from my first scape you can see some remnants of hills that within a week flattened out due to the weight of the stones.


----------



## NoGo (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Fiftymeatballs! Ryuoh stone. I might try to do something like yours later. Does it matter what color of egg crate use?


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Radical! I love the shape of your aquascape. Blyxa and S repens look great together in this scape. Great job and really sweet rock work!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi!
are you using aquaray led tiles for your lighting?


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice! I dig it. I also have a derimmed 20 long. I love rimless tanks... so much cleaner...


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Tank looks great. I really like your stand, too.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

NoGo said:


> Thanks Fiftymeatballs! Ryuoh stone. I might try to do something like yours later. Does it matter what color of egg crate use?


I could only find white, wish I looked a bit harder for black. The plants grow in and cover any small corners that may pop out but id suggest finding a darker color if you can.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

rwong2k said:


> Hi!
> are you using aquaray led tiles for your lighting?



Yea, I have two TMC grow beam ultima 1500's. At this point I realized it's way overkill for a 30 gallon. I have been running these lights at 50% for the majority of the photo period, they are very powerful.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

newportjon said:


> Tank looks great. I really like your stand, too.


I am really excited about the stand it came out awesome and was so easy to make!! Anyone can do it for real. I bought a basic iron aquarium stand($65), and salvaged some old floor joists($18) from a building that was torn down here in NYC (wood from the early 1900's) and just screwed them to the iron stand. The picture below is the stand with my old tank and scape.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Pure awesome!


----------



## Tankaddiction (Aug 17, 2013)

*Great looking tank!*

I really like the setup. I was an art major in college and look at the setup all the way to plant choices as an expression of personality of the owner. When you get it the way you feel happy with it, it will properly reflect you. So if one of my tanks isn't perfect yet I am happy, it properly reflects my multitude of imperfections...lol. People are like nature....our imperfections make us unique and beautiful!


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Tankaddiction said:


> I really like the setup. I was an art major in college and look at the setup all the way to plant choices as an expression of personality of the owner. When you get it the way you feel happy with it, it will properly reflect you. So if one of my tanks isn't perfect yet I am happy, it properly reflects my multitude of imperfections...lol. People are like nature....our imperfections make us unique and beautiful!


That is an interesting point of view, thanks for your insight.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

VJM said:


> Pure awesome!



Thanks! 

Here are some photos of just the stand while I was building it. You can see how you don't have to be a carpenter to make one. If anyone tries to replicate this make sure you use self tapping screws so that you can drill straight into the iron frame without pre drilling holes. A standard screw would not have worked or been very difficult. 

The left side you cannot see in the photo's(sorry), but I only added 3 pieces of wood to the top portion of the stand and the bottom is open wide for access to the pumps and plugs. The right side of the stand which is visible in the photos and to anyone standing in my home I glued Velcro to some of the slats so that they could be easily removable for access to my C02 tank.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cool looking stand. And the tank looks very nice also:thumbsup:


----------

